# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  المصممة أمينة الجاسم: مزجت الأزياء بالألحان في الجنادرية - الهام اليوسف

## ادارة المنتدى

أجرت إيلاف حديثاً مع مصممة الأزياء السعودية أمينة الجاسم تحدثت فيه عن حياتها المهنية التي بدأتها منذ 25 سنة والتي حفلت بالإبداعات التي تكللت بتصميم ملابس مهرجان الجنادرية.      


أكثر...

----------

